

OpenShot Video Editor Achieves $35k on Kickstarter, Final Goal in Reach - ninthfrank07
http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/421164014/openshot-video-editor-for-windows-mac-and-linux/posts/454753

======
vy8vWJlco
<sarcasm> With patronage thriving, I think the message is clear: we
desperately need to lengthen copyright terms and strengthen enforcement, or
nothing will ever be made again. </sarcasm>

